# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > سوال: نوشتن برنامه ماشین حساب با استفاده از کدهای جاوا

## mehditoghs

من تا حالا برنامه ماشین حساب رو با کد VB نوشتم و یه بار هم به صورت دست و پا شکسته با C++‎ نوشتم ولی تا حالا با استفاده از مخلوط کدهای Html , Javascript ننوشتم انتظار ندارم که کل برنامه رو برام بنویسید فقط چند تا راهنمایی می خوام که چطور میتونم این کد ها رو بنویسم

----------


## hossin.esm

یک مثال کوچیک برای جمع البته ناقص



```
<div >
 <input type="text" size="100" id="result" />      
</div>
<table>
  <tr>
    <td><button onclick="set(1)">&nbsp; 1 &nbsp; </button></td>
    <td><button onclick="set(2)"> &nbsp; 2 &nbsp; </button></td>
    <td><button onclick="set(3)"> &nbsp; 3 &nbsp; </button></td>
    
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td><button onclick="set(4)">&nbsp; 4 &nbsp; </button></td>
     <td><button onclick="set(5)"> &nbsp; 5 &nbsp; </button></td>
      <td><button onclick="set(6)">&nbsp; 6 &nbsp; </button></td>
      <td><button onclick="op('+')"> &nbsp; + &nbsp; </button></td>
    
  </tr>
  <tr>
   <td><button onclick="set(7)"> &nbsp; 7 &nbsp; </button></td>
    <td><button onclick="set(8)"> &nbsp; 8 &nbsp; </button></td>
     <td><button onclick="set(9)"> &nbsp; 9 &nbsp; </button></td>
     <td><button onclick="result();"> &nbsp; = &nbsp; </button></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
    <td><button onclick="set(0)"> &nbsp; 0 &nbsp; </button></td>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
    
  </tr>
</table>
<SCRIPT type="text/javascript" >
var v1="";
var v2="";
var p="";
var o="";
function op(t)
 {
 
 o=t;
 
 }
 function set(v)
 {
 
 if(o =="")
    {
  v1=v;
 }
 else
 {
  v2=v;
 }
 }
function result()
 {
 if(o='+')
 { 
 
    document.getElementById('result').value=Number(v1)+Number(v2);
    v1="";
    v2="";
    o="";
 }
 
 }

</SCRIPT>
```

----------

